# Help red algae? Flatworms what is this



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello for the past while I have this rusty red growth on my rocks. Has almost an air bubble growing from it. Then thin maybe 1cm wirey looking things coming out. I also have these hard circular little creatures on the glass especially in the evenings

I've tried both brands of red cyanogen remover no success. Tried scrubbing nothing will get it off and now it's spreading and tangling in my palys.

What should I do to get rid of it? What is it?

Thanks for the help
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

I would check all your parameters and then do water changes. reduce feeding, ensure your lighting if T5 is not too old. reduce light hours and see. something is feeding it and it would most likely be one of the above and should be able to fix. don't give up.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

oafguy said:


> I would check all your parameters and then do water changes. reduce feeding, ensure your lighting if T5 is not too old. reduce light hours and see. something is feeding it and it would most likely be one of the above and should be able to fix. don't give up.


to fix what? do you know what it is? 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

sig said:


> oafguy said:
> 
> 
> > I would check all your parameters and then do water changes. reduce feeding, ensure your lighting if T5 is not too old. reduce light hours and see. something is feeding it and it would most likely be one of the above and should be able to fix. don't give up.
> ...


No, however making sure your water chemistry is correct will help reduce most algae growth.


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

My parameters are 1.026, alk little low 120(added reef builder), phosphate 0ppb, ca 480. All checked using Hanna. I feed my 2 clowns every other day. I don't think it's that often. I also run a vertex omega skimmer and only use rodi water. 

Again I had no response to any of the red cyano removal products. 

Would freshwater dip with matched alk help?
Move powerheads onto area for better flow?

Any votes on what it is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry also bought a electric blue nudibranch but certain emerald crab ate it as an expensive snack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you should identify what you are dealing with, before doing anything. It is not possible to advice based on the terrible pictures, that is why people do not comment.
If this red "something" is not scratcheble with the nail, it is not a cyano bacteria.
Bubbles can be bubble ague, but by looking on the pictures these are some kind of zoas which are not completely opened

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

Hopefully this picture can help the situation. And have people weigh in.

I think I may have my lights on too high. I have maxspect razor. And recently bleached an sps frag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Wish I could help, but your pictures are terrible. It's hard to discern what you're talking about although I can somewhat see what is causing the fuss. Iphones are bad for picking up blues and washing it out (same with Samsungs).

Your last pic looks like some sort of encrusting sponge (chicken liver variety)..but don't quote me. If you're in dire need of an answer take it to a local shop and ask them to ID it.

see this thread on RC for a cheap fix if you insist on using an Iphone to shoot your tank
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showpost.php?p=24042279&postcount=17

(ZOAPALY, you should get this as well!)

z


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Its could red slime algae..............just my guess.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

loonie said:


> Its could red slime algae..............just my guess.


Yeah ..
more flow, water change and don't feed frozen foods .


----------

